# What To Do In Greensboro North Carolina??



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I will be going to Greensboro North Carolina April 5th-7th for a Data Center cooling seminar. I am wondering what, if anything there is to do nearby at nighttime?? Sports, taverns, places to eat, something exciting to do.

Does any one have any good ideas??

kevin


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

hurricaneplumber said:


> I will be going to Greensboro North Carolina April 5th-7th for a Data Center cooling seminar. I am wondering what, if anything there is to do nearby at nighttime?? Sports, taverns, places to eat, something exciting to do.
> 
> Does any one have any good ideas??
> 
> ...


Greensboro isn't known for excitement. Although, you just missed some great basketball games. You might think about drving into Chapel Hill. College town not far away with a little more to do. If you want to get some good deals on furniture you are going to the right place. 
Kampy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have never been there before but here are some suggestions:

1 - Have fun
2 - Drink Beer
3 - Take my kids
4 - If you do not like #3, you can fly me down

















Thor


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> ........Data Center cooling seminar. ...........
> 
> [snapback]91627[/snapback]​


Sounds exciting









Sorry, don't know anything about Greenboro. I have only driven through there.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

It is exciting as HVAC stuff can get. Server room cooling is a real challange these days.

Thor, I will take what is behind curtain #1, & 2, not so sure about #3, even though they are good. Fly on down.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I was in Greensboro last year for work. I can only say one place to go to for dinner, well two, Smokybones and Hooters. For the hotwings of course. Seriously, Smokybones was excellent. I think I ate their a few times in the couple days I stayed in N.C.. Nothing like cold beer and bar-b-que. Check it out.

Beerman


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Beerman said:


> I was in Greensboro last year for work. I can only say one place to go to for dinner, well two, Smokybones and Hooters. For the hotwings of course. Seriously, Smokybones was excellent. I think I ate their a few times in the couple days I stayed in N.C.. Nothing like cold beer and bar-b-que. Check it out.
> 
> Beerman
> [snapback]91657[/snapback]​


Was that BBQ Eastern North Carolina, Western North Carolina, or South Carolina style?
If we could get enough Carolina people on here, we could have a debate similar to the National Rally location debate.









Bob


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

beerman,

THANKS














Just looked up Smokeybones, it is only 0.2 miles from where I'm staying and the menu is perfect for me, ohh man am I excited to go now.....you just made my day.









kevin


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Smokeybones and beerman.....how could you go wrong.









Thor


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Carabbas is the place for dinner if you like Italian. Austins in High Point NC is the best place for a filet in the area. High Point is right next to Greensboro.

I'm in High Point alot for my work.

Greensboro is not a hot bed of excitement though.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Glad I could help Kevin, enjoy. Right now is perfect, watch the NCAA and ribs with beer. The smell is great in there. If I can bottle the smoke flavor and use it for deoderant, I would. Make that smoke and barely with a tinge of hopps.

Beerman


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

They have a SMokeybones in Tulsa. Great place, great food. Get a remote!

Drive down to Mount Pilot, then take the scenic route to Mayberry.

Say "hey" to Andy for me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> beerman,
> 
> THANKS
> 
> ...


Smokeybones? Is that another name for Ribs?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Just found out this seminar has been cancelled









Gee no advanced Data Center computing cooling learning for me...that's ok, working on building humidity problems now anyways. Possible next data center seminar is in Florida







maybe it will keep moving farther south and end up in Puerto Rico, now we would be talking. I love that place.

Thanks anyways for the Greensboro info.

kevin


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Just found out this seminar has been cancelled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Kevin and I was going to tell you to go to Biscuitville..........

Tim


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

"Sorry to hear that Kevin and I was going to tell you to go to Biscuitville.........."

Tim
[snapback]93673[/snapback]​
Yeah Biscutville! Why don't we have any here? My daughter is graduating from Elon University in May so I guess that will be it for me for awhile at Biscuitville.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

.......My daughter is graduating from Elon University in May........

Elon









Go Blue Hose!









(ask your daughter)


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

If the kids are going, the Greensboro Childrens museum is awsome.
They have a plumbing room where you can fit 2" pvc pipes.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Humpty said:


> .......My daughter is graduating from Elon University in May........
> 
> Elon
> 
> ...


She said "What? Who are they? What are they?"

She asked the others in Miami on spring Break and well they were lost as well....


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

gone campin said:


> "Sorry to hear that Kevin and I was going to tell you to go to Biscuitville.........."
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]93673[/snapback]​
> ...


Linda,

Next time I go to Martinsville or Danville, I'll bring some back.

Tim


----------

